# Tarantula Tattoo!



## ZombieGal (Nov 15, 2010)

So, i'm getting one soon.
I was thinking about getting 2 T's, crawling up from my hip, up to my rib cage.
Opinions? 
i was thinkin about getting a b. boehmei there, since it is my favorite of my collection.
Anybody know of any good pics i can use for reference?

Thanks!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Nov 15, 2010)

Google yourself some pics. You'll find more than enough to get an idea of what you want. Must say that the tat sounds like it will hot. I like the placement. I'm still trying to figure out where and what I want to get.


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks!
I think a T tattoo would be REALLY neat on a persons foot.

Or, you know how people get a sparrow near each side of their collar bone? A T on each side would be so sick.


----------



## LV-426 (Nov 15, 2010)

ZombieGal said:


> So, i'm getting one soon.
> I was thinking about getting 2 T's, crawling up from my hip, up to my rib cage.
> Opinions?
> i was thinkin about getting a b. boehmei there, since it is my favorite of my collection.
> ...


I was thinking of a T on my forearm


----------



## JimM (Nov 15, 2010)

As a professional illustrator I've thought about designing myself a tarantula tattoo a time or two. I don't think I can go through with it though.


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 15, 2010)

ZombieGal said:


> So, i'm getting one soon.
> I was thinking about getting 2 T's, crawling up from my hip, up to my rib cage.
> Opinions?
> i was thinkin about getting a b. boehmei there, since it is my favorite of my collection.
> ...



Rib cage is going to hurt. Do you have any tattoos? You may want to start out with a different portion of your body if this is your first tattoo. Not that you can't do it, just that it might be more than you can handle.

Also, B. smithi: people who arn't in the hobby will recognize because they're always in movies so thats a plus.


----------



## JimM (Nov 15, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> Rib cage is going to hurt. Do you have any tattoos? You may want to start out with a different portion of your body if this is your first tattoo. Not that you can't do it, just that it might be more than you can handle.
> 
> Also, B. smithi: people who arn't in the hobby will recognize because they're always in movies so thats a plus.


I don't think other people recognizing the species is an issue. 99.99% of people will simply see "spider" regardless of what species you choose. It's not really for other people anyway.


----------



## jt39565 (Nov 15, 2010)

Are you considering one on each side or one following the other? I think its gona be great, you better post pics when done and possibly consider multiple sittings for optimal quality


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 15, 2010)

Arachnomancer said:


> I was thinking of a T on my forearm


That would be really sick. What type?



JimM said:


> As a professional illustrator I've thought about designing myself a tarantula tattoo a time or two. I don't think I can go through with it though.


Haha, i'd go for it if i were you! Tattoo's that resemble things that are important to the person are the best types!



bobusboy said:


> Rib cage is going to hurt. Do you have any tattoos? You may want to start out with a different portion of your body if this is your first tattoo. Not that you can't do it, just that it might be more than you can handle.


Haha, i've heard the ribcage is painful, yes. I do have other tattoos though. I have one on my wrist, and another on my arse. I've heard wrist tattoos aren't fun, but i didn't feel it at all. Luckily, my pain tolerance is awesome.



jt39565 said:


> Are you considering one on each side or one following the other? I think its gona be great, you better post pics when done and possibly consider multiple sittings for optimal quality


One following the other!  I'll deffinetly post pics when things get going, and i think i'll have to go in sessions. I think i'm starting right after thanksgiving.


----------



## bobusboy (Nov 15, 2010)

JimM said:


> I don't think other people recognizing the species is an issue. 99.99% of people will simply see "spider" regardless of what species you choose. It's not really for other people anyway.


She asked for feed back I gave it; personally I'd go with P. rufilata but my girlfriend would killl me if I got a tarantula inked where she could always see it.


----------



## batest (Nov 15, 2010)

I would like to see a king baboon in threat posture (3D  type of course) on someones side.  If I were ever to get a tat, that would be it!!


----------



## Ictinike (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be getting either a Pokie somewhere on my body or my wife and kids name above my heart this birthday 

Gotta get me a Pokie somewhere though!


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 15, 2010)

bobusboy said:


> She asked for feed back I gave it; personally I'd go with P. rufilata but my girlfriend would killl me if I got a tarantula inked where she could always see it.


Hah, you should tell her its YOUR body! My boyfriend wouldn't care what i got tattood anywhere, haha.



batest said:


> I would like to see a king baboon in threat posture (3D  type of course) on someones side.  If I were ever to get a tat, that would be it!!


That'd be REALLY cool! I was thinking the 2 near the hip and ribs would give a bit more of a femanine appeal to the tattoo though.



Ictinike said:


> I'll be getting either a Pokie somewhere on my body or my wife and kids name above my heart this birthday
> 
> Gotta get me a Pokie somewhere though!


That'd be a really cool! When are you starting on that?


----------



## Ictinike (Nov 15, 2010)

ZombieGal said:


> That'd be a really cool! When are you starting on that?


February but lots of things to put money to before it happens.. Sacrifices, lol


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2010)

I think I am going to have to get me a P. irminia somewhere on me... 

P.S. Tats on the rib cage do not hurt that bad!


----------



## SarahAntula (Nov 15, 2010)

ZombieGal said:


> So, i'm getting one soon.
> I was thinking about getting 2 T's, crawling up from my hip, up to my rib cage.
> Opinions?
> i was thinkin about getting a b. boehmei there, since it is my favorite of my collection.
> ...


That sounds really awesome!! :clap:
Like your idea with the sparrows.
I wanted to get a sparrow on my rib cage. 
I like the idea of it going from hip to ribcage.. are you going to have some little T traveling foot prints inked from hip to ribcage?
So cool.


----------



## briarpatch10 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have tats on each side of my chest and it hurt worse there than anywhere else I have them. I have 42 total and definately chest hurt the worse


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 15, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> February but lots of things to put money to before it happens.. Sacrifices, lol


Haha, understandable! Tattoos aren't cheap, that's for sure.



Redneck said:


> I think I am going to have to get me a P. irminia somewhere on me...
> 
> P.S. Tats on the rib cage do not hurt that bad!


That'd be cool. i'd imagine any p. would be awesome as a tatt, they just have such pretty markings. 

I hope not! I have a good pain threshold, so i think i'll be okay!


----------



## Ictinike (Nov 15, 2010)

Redneck said:


> I think I am going to have to get me a P. irminia somewhere on me...
> 
> P.S. Tats on the rib cage do not hurt that bad!


That honestly depends on how much "slow cook" you have on them there ribs Tommy


----------



## aquaArachnid (Nov 15, 2010)

The thought of a T tat has come across my mind but wouldn't know what species/where to get it


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 15, 2010)

SarahAntula said:


> That sounds really awesome!! :clap:
> Like your idea with the sparrows.
> I wanted to get a sparrow on my rib cage.
> I like the idea of it going from hip to ribcage.. are you going to have some little T traveling foot prints inked from hip to ribcage?
> So cool.


I might get footprings, not sure. I'll be meeting with the artist very soon to try different drawings and find out what looks best!



briarpatch10 said:


> I have tats on each side of my chest and it hurt worse there than anywhere else I have them. I have 42 total and definately chest hurt the worse


42? Nice! I have one of my sleeves drawn out, and i'm hoping to start that once i finish this piece.



aquaArachnid said:


> The thought of a T tat has come across my mind but wouldn't know what species/where to get it


I would just pick your fav species...and where to get it? Well...do you want to always show it off, or be able to hide it?


----------



## Redneck (Nov 15, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> That honestly depends on how much "slow cook" you have on them there ribs Tommy


LoL! I got a bit of that "slow cook"....  

But I also had a heavy handed tat artist... After 5... Almost 6 hours.. He was finally done! Then he woke me from my nap! ;P


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thought about drawing me a spider tat. IDK what I'd do, maybe a black widow or something. I'd like to get a Tarantula, but have seen some "epic fail" tats from some artists. Inking the hair on a T is definatly no walk in the park, and would probably have them test it out on something first. If you get a good one, it will be awsome! Seen some pretty sweet stuff, like making them look like there actually on you by putting shadowing underneath the spider. Really makes em POP  Check em out on google yo


----------



## Mattyb (Nov 16, 2010)

I had thoughts to get a metal "skeleton" of a tarantula inserted under my skin, then get a tattoo over it so it would look "3D".


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 16, 2010)

Redneck said:


> LoL! I got a bit of that "slow cook"....
> 
> But I also had a heavy handed tat artist... After 5... Almost 6 hours.. He was finally done! Then he woke me from my nap! ;P


Haha, so it really must not have hurt much, huh? Haha! I find the pain of tattoos too be more annoying than a severe pain.



2oCHEVYo0 said:


> Thought about drawing me a spider tat. IDK what I'd do, maybe a black widow or something. I'd like to get a Tarantula, but have seen some "epic fail" tats from some artists. Inking the hair on a T is definatly no walk in the park, and would probably have them test it out on something first. If you get a good one, it will be awsome! Seen some pretty sweet stuff, like making them look like there actually on you by putting shadowing underneath the spider. Really makes em POP  Check em out on google yo


A black widow would be super cool. And i've seen some horrible fake looking ones, but there's been a few that were impressive! I'm deffinetly doing the whole 3D look with it.



Mattyb said:


> I had thoughts to get a metal "skeleton" of a tarantula inserted under my skin, then get a tattoo over it so it would look "3D".


That's one of the sickest idea's i've heard in a minute! You should deff do it dude, That'd be crazy.


----------



## curiousme (Nov 16, 2010)

I think a tattoo of a tarantula would be awesome to have, but I worry about the ability of a tattoo artist to render it in a way that isn't cheesy.  Unfortunately, most of the pics of tarantula tattoos seem that way to me when finished.  Which is one reason I don't have one and probably never will.  I think a _P. murinus_ would be pretty spiffy if done right though.


----------



## ZombieGal (Nov 16, 2010)

curiousme said:


> I think a tattoo of a tarantula would be awesome to have, but I worry about the ability of a tattoo artist to render it in a way that isn't cheesy.  Unfortunately, most of the pics of tarantula tattoos seem that way to me when finished.  Which is one reason I don't have one and probably never will.  I think a _P. murinus_ would be pretty spiffy if done right though.


Yeah, you have to really trust the artist. I think if they are good with shadows and the "realistic" look, and can do that "airbrush" looking finish, you'd be in good business!


----------



## LordPofas (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm a tattoo artist and decided to tattoo my own leg a few days ago


----------



## bloodpythonMA (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll say this, be VERY selective on which artist you go to! And know exactly what your looking for when you go in, DON'T settle for anything less! It's going to be on you for the rest of your life. Bring in a BUNCH of reference photos and make sure the sketch is what you want.

My pokiE tat


----------



## Marko (Nov 29, 2011)

My first tattoo 

Sent from my HTC Tattoo using Tapatalk


----------



## InvertFix (Nov 29, 2011)

LordPofas said:


> I'm a tattoo artist and decided to tattoo my own leg a few days ago


I'm a tat artist too. Those are some nice lines and shading. Do you work at a shop?


----------



## heavydumbs (Nov 30, 2011)

Im covered and yer ribs hurt but so what get it done but make sure you get it BIG... Ts have lots of detail and the bigger the tat the more detail...
Im guna get some pokies on my backside mixed in with my japanese style thigh pieces... Trouble is the dilema is tattoos or more tarantulas?


----------



## fartbreath (Dec 1, 2011)

My cousin has a tat of an A. Versicolor on his forearm. Loved how it looks so real. Cost him a fortune just to get inked, too.


----------



## muffy (Dec 1, 2011)

just my two cents ...

wrist tattoos feel like nothing, as you stated, and whoever said they hurt ... they seriously must have been crazy, or they were talking about all the way around on the bones and such.

Your tattoo sounds great... I say go for it.  I have a tattoo on my side as well, it hurt yeah, but if you have high pain tolerance who cares.


----------

